# Unidentified wireless network connection on laptop(local only connection)



## Radi_SVK (May 27, 2011)

Hello friends,I have this laptop at home to have a look at,its my friends laptop,that had previously fine working wireless connection on it,but now it shows unidentified network upon connection to my wireless network.its shows local only connection and cant load any pages.it is all over the internet when you google it,but no real working solution.I had this laptop before and the wireless worked just fine.of course my network is fine,cos my own laptop connects perfectly..Ive tried uninstall all network devices,then reinstall,checked all adviced settings regarding IPv6 - 4,but nothing helps,Im in the end with ideas..do you have any?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2011)

Tried deleting all the stored wireless networks and re-adding yours?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2011)

make sure in internet connection setting a static IP isnt set 

delete the profile for the wireless network and try to reestablish a connection


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 27, 2011)

I've done that too guys,no luck.thanks

EDIT:somewhere I've read that this is randomly happening (Vista),cos of the Vista systems unability to obtain valid IP adresses..but I cant beliebe that it would be so much random and permanent.like it seems atm with me friends laptop.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2011)

Start>Control Panel>Internet options>Connections Tab>LAN Settings: Check "Automatically Detect Settings"

Start> Control Panel> Network Sharing Center> (Left Pane Top) Manage wireless Networks: Delete Them all.

Start> Control Panel> Network Sharing Center> (Left Pane) Manage wireless adapter> Right click on used adapter>Properties select IPv4 and IPv6>Properties (button) set to automatically obtain address

Open command prompt. type in ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 2, 2011)

After nearly returning the laptop to my friend without being able to fix the problem,I thought I could give it a try and install Windows 7 and maybe prove the possibility that Vista may mess up your wireless to the point that it just wont work..I found finally time today to do the thing and...the wireless on windows 7 works flawlessly straight from first boot to OS,without even installing any extra drivers..so make your own conclusion guys.


----------

